# Got A New Watch But Know Nothing About It



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

I told myself my next watch will be an Omega Speedmaster but it looks like I was wrong.

I want a mechanical watch with alarm and saw fewolder watches from the USSR with this feature for very resonable price so I thought to myself I got nothing to loose and got one of ebay.

The seller looks good and said the watch is serviced and keeps good time.

So what do you know about this company and maybe this watch ?

Poljot is the company


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

An Alarm!! Everyone should have at least one!

You gotta be kiddin' right, man?? Look under the "Russian & Chinese" forum ("search" is your friend too).


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Ditto, look into the Russian & Chinese forum. I've asked mod to move this thread there....


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> An Alarm!! Everyone should have at least one!
> 
> You gotta be kiddin' right, man?? Look under the "Russian & Chinese" forum ("search" is your friend too).





David Spalding said:


> Ditto, look into the Russian & Chinese forum. I've asked mod to move this thread there....


Thank you to both of you, I have opened a second post in the Russian watch forum so this post can be deleted.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

goodguy said:


> I told myself my next watch will be an Omega Speedmaster but it looks like I was wrong.
> 
> I want a mechanical watch with alarm and saw fewolder watches from the USSR with this feature for very resonable price so I thought to myself I got nothing to loose and got one of ebay.
> 
> ...


A great watch, you will find it has a lovely white round textured dial, & a great alarm

Poljot is a very famous USSR make, the 1st Moscow Watch Factory

Check out the links for more info 

http://www.netgrafik...ussiantimes.htm

http://ussrtime.com/

http://www.autosovie...hcollection.htm

http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php

Best regards Martin


----------

